# Walmart 44 items pickup



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Never again. Almost one hour total, 4 cases of water, 2 cases of pop. Good thing the apartment was on first floor and had direct door to outside. Didn't know there's a special door at back of store to load groceries. It's minus 20 wind chill, please tip us better.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

What was the payout?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

12 something clams. Minus 20 windchill. Took almost an hour to complete the delivery.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

walmart usually pays well here in detroit for me with dd . last 2 i have done were about 20 .
my girl friend did one 12 dollar dd pay and 20 cash tip.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Walmart started out strong in my market, 18 25 bucks, then they shit the bed. I have seen them as low as 8-9 bucks. I refuse to do ANY walmart orders, ANY. They now tell you some idea of the size of the order. For small orders they give a number, for others it simply says "Large order" or "extra large order". One day I got 5 walmart requests in a row, declined them all. I have had exactly 4 tips on the ones I did before I stopped accepting them.

WALMART=DECLINE


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> Never again. Almost one hour total, 4 cases of water, 2 cases of pop. Good thing the apartment was on first floor and had direct door to outside. Didn't know there's a special door at back of store to load groceries. It's minus 20 wind chill, please tip us better.


All Walmart/Grocery stores on any platform, should be an automatic decline by all drivers. If one cannot determine how wasteful these trips are from a profit perspective, then I have to ask, who ties your shoes every morning? Duh!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I’ve actually never done any of those. I’ve declined all Walmart and grocery store orders so far. I have no clue how big or small they’ll be.

I just get large or extra large offers. But since I’ve never done any, there’s no way for me gauge what that means. But I figured they’d be more time consuming that’s why I’ve always declined them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> 12 something clams. Minus 20 windchill. Took almost an hour to complete the delivery.


Why did it take almost an hour? Did you help do the shopping?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Never again. Almost one hour total, 4 cases of water, 2 cases of pop. Good thing the apartment was on first floor and had direct door to outside. Didn't know there's a special door at back of store to load groceries. It's minus 20 wind chill, please tip us better.


The only way to learn is to experience it for yourself. It's just not worth it esp if the customer doesn't tip or if it's going to an apartment



part-timer said:


> Walmart started out strong in my market, 18 25 bucks, then they shit the bed. I have seen them as low as 8-9 bucks. I refuse to do ANY walmart orders, ANY. They now tell you some idea of the size of the order. For small orders they give a number, for others it simply says "Large order" or "extra large order". One day I got 5 walmart requests in a row, declined them all. I have had exactly 4 tips on the ones I did before I stopped accepting them.
> 
> WALMART=DECLINE


They stopped sending me Walmart orders a while ago. They figured out there was no way I was accepting


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I tried Instacart for a while. Thought maybe the exercise and lack of miles on the van would be a good thing. Didn't pay well. I spent too much time looking for specialty items that I'd never shop for in stores I normally avoided.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've said it several times how many I decline in a day. About 20 give or take a few. Unfortunately I'm in the wheelhouse of at least 4 maybe 5 Walmart's and it doesn't matter how many I decline (all of them), I still get them everyday. That's a lot of the reason why my acceptance rating NEVER gets higher than the thirties. Doordash can't figure it out.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> The only way to learn is to experience it for yourself. It's just not worth it esp if the customer doesn't tip or if it's going to an apartment
> 
> 
> They stopped sending me Walmart orders a while ago. They figured out there was no way I was accepting


I wish that would happen to me, I still get them....


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Why did it take almost an hour? Did you help do the shopping?


Wasn't paying attention to app instructions. 1st timer, went inside store, parked, walked a mile inside store, asked, no one knew how to handle DD orders, then after a 10 or so minutes, got instruction to drive to loading dock area. Aided Walmart associate to load 4 cases of water, 2 cases of pop, 20 bags. Then had a hard time finding apartment in snow and minus 20 wind chill, customer called to find out where I was, parked further down as maintenance guy's large truck blocked apartment parking, apartment sign was font #12 and not lit, after 5pm time line. Rang doorbell, no answer. Customer's nephew finally arrived at apartment to unload groceries. Dog was restrained and barked entire time. Apartment tenants had their large utility trucks illegally parked. Smh. No offense to apartment dwellers.

Never again.

This plus the Momoya order. 18 clams for two hours. Don't think so.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

When did DD get this cheap? Barely a buck per mile and most take >1/2 hour from acceptance to delivery. GH has been reducing their payouts as well. Used to be you could make >20$ per hour on these two platforms. Will need to focus on Flex then.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Walmart deliveries pay less than Instacart? Who woulda thunk it? 🤔


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Had 2 Walmart orders yesterday. First one, $5/19 items, sorry I’ll pass. Next one, $4.10/49 items, uhh pass. What are these people thinking? What are the odds of a $10 bill at the end? I’m not finding out.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Toby2 said:


> Had 2 Walmart orders yesterday. First one, $5/19 items, sorry I'll pass. Next one, $4.10/49 items, uhh pass. What are these people thinking? What are the odds of a $10 bill at the end? I'm not finding out.


Smart move on your part. Very few tips on Walmart orders.


----------

